# Oem OLED tail lights retrofit



## irony (Feb 8, 2017)

Is there anyone here that tried to retrofit OLED tail lights from the new TTRS on TTS or TT with normal dynamic tail lights?

According from what I've read on a german forum thread (on motor-talk.de) they should be just plug and play with normal dynamic tail lights. The mod is anyway really expensive.

https://www.audi-technology-portal.de/e ... technology






Oem parts order codes required are:

right side tail light: 8S0945208: about 1200€
left side tail light 8S0945207: about 1200€

side cover for right side tail light 8S0945254: about 10€
side cover for left side tail light 8S0945253: about 10€

:roll:


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Like anyone is going to fork out 2400 euro for rear lights?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's possible..but seriously there is someone that wants to spend that kind of money for a stupid light!
I mean, someone has already did but.....!


----------



## irony (Feb 8, 2017)

Not really at the moment, they are really expensive as new spare parts

I just wanted to know if they will work plug and play without any additional control unit, and if so how this can be possible... 
maybe any of us could find a couple of those used from a crashed ttrs in the future


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah they are plug and play i takes with the guy that have bought them 2 months ago..
Not so many rs around, but I don't think you'll find them used less than 1500€


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Didnt see any of the first 200 or so with them specced, non of the existing ones on autotrader have them, reckon they will be like hens teeth and very few people will actually bother with them.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

FYI.
I linked this topic to a guy on facebook.
He says Audi quoted him £1600+vat for parts with no discount.


----------



## irony (Feb 8, 2017)

that's crazy enough to not do this mod  :roll:


----------



## Rapture (Dec 16, 2016)

I posted this on another Audi forum the other day and thought I would share it here also.

I inquired a while back to ACNA about retrofitting the Oled's. They forwarded my inquiry to Audi. Below was the response that came back. I'm hoping they offer an actual kit when production ramps up for those lights, and they come in at a price closer to the Canadian option which is about 900 US dollars. I would pull the trigger if it's near that.

_Unfortunately retrofitting the OLED tail lights does not seem like such an easy task.

It turns out that the physical wires used in the harness are different, including pins and connectors, as well as a unique program on the electrical system control module which sends a specifically tailored code to the units.

That said, we all agree it would be cool to offer as an Accessory, and will work to see if we can put something together for customers who did not purchase the Dynamic Plus Package, or non-TT RS owners looking to make an upgrade.

Thank you,

Will Barber
Accessories Communication Specialist_


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Obviously they don't say the true..pled requires rear dynamic lights as standard so with led or matrix.
If the connection is different , it can be modified like is possible to do it when installing dynamic lights on a TT with xeno


----------

